# Per Konsole in mehreren (allen) Dateien nach einem Wort suchen



## tutorial-hilfe (22. April 2008)

Hi,

ich möchte gern per Konsole in mehreren (allen) Dateien nach einem bestimmten Wort suchen. 
Zum Beispeil möchte ich alle Dateien mir anzeigen lassen wo das Wort dhcp drin vorkommt.

Wie geht das?

Mit find | grep dhcp -i finde ich nur alle Dateien und Ordner die im Namen dhcp stehen haben.

Danke.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. April 2008)

```
cat * | grep -i dhcp
```
oder besser

```
for FILE in *; do
 if [ "$(cat ${FILE} | grep -i dhcp)" != "" ]; then
  echo ${FILE}
 fi
done
```
Komplexer wird es wenn auch Unterverzeichnisse durchkaemmt werden sollen.


----------



## tutorial-hilfe (22. April 2008)

Hi,

ich möchte bei root anfgangen können und alles dann unterhalb auch Unterverzeichnisse durchsuchen.

Ist das bei Linux wirklich so komplex?
Bei Windows Explorer Rechte Maustaste Arbeitsplatz suchen in Datei.

Danke erstmal.


----------



## Flex (22. April 2008)

Hast du das gleiche bei Windows mal in der Befehlszeile versucht? 

Windows ist eine grafische Oberfläche, sprich es erleichtert dir alles.
Mit KDE oder einer anderen GUI für Linux geht es genauso einfach.


----------



## Laudian (23. April 2008)

Naja ..;. wenn er ne Oberflaeche drauf hat einfach einen der einschlaegigen Dateimanager drauf tun, dann hat sich das auch erledigt ...  Trotzdem kanns nicht schaden, zu wissen wie mans zu fuss macht.


----------



## tutorial-hilfe (23. April 2008)

Hi,

leider hat das System keine Gui, sondern nur Konsole.

Hier mal ein Link zu einem anderen Forum:
Dateien nach Strings durchsuchen
Könntet ihr das mal bitte bei euch testen und Erkenntnisse berichten?
Bei mir klappt das nicht. Kann aber sein das ich hier nicht die vollen Befehle / Binarys habe auf dem System.

Danke.


----------



## olqs (23. April 2008)

Ich würd fürs rekursive durchsuchen und wenn ich nur den Dateinamen ausgeben will das nutzen:

```
grep -R -l "Suchmuster" <pfad>
```


----------



## tutorial-hilfe (30. April 2008)

Hi,


olqs hat gesagt.:


> Ich würd fürs rekursive durchsuchen und wenn ich nur den Dateinamen ausgeben will das nutzen:
> 
> ```
> grep -R -l "Suchmuster" <pfad>
> ```


muß ich da nicht noch

```
find |
```
davor schreiben?

Gruß.


----------



## olqs (30. April 2008)

Nein. Kannst es ja ausprobieren.


----------

